# any northeast tn finds yet?



## shaggyxblanton (Mar 24, 2018)

jump on here and let me know when yall find em


----------



## WillyFindEm (Mar 6, 2018)

I’m in eastern middle Tennessee (Dekalb county) and stil haven’t found any yet. Not that I’m a seasoned vet but I am in the woods every day.


----------



## DoodleDynamite (Mar 23, 2018)

Found 5 blacks in Sumner county tn


----------



## shaggyxblanton (Mar 24, 2018)

DoodleDynamite said:


> Found 5 blacks in Sumner county tn


is that in northeast tn?


----------



## DoodleDynamite (Mar 23, 2018)

It's in northern middle tn. Tn/ky line.


----------



## shaggyxblanton (Mar 24, 2018)

DoodleDynamite said:


> It's in northern middle tn. Tn/ky line.


id say theyll be poppin up here by easter then. i hope lol. did u get a pic of em?


----------



## DoodleDynamite (Mar 23, 2018)

shaggyxblanton said:


> id say theyll be poppin up here by easter then. i hope lol. did u get a pic of em?


No I didn't take pics of them. I'd say one more week and they will be Poppin like crazy!


----------



## DoodleDynamite (Mar 23, 2018)

shaggyxblanton said:


> have u looked at a soil temp map for ur county?


Yes I have and the temp is perfect at 53 degrees! I have several locations around my county that I've got to stay on top of!!


----------



## shaggyxblanton (Mar 24, 2018)

DoodleDynamite said:


> Yes I have and the temp is perfect at 53 degrees! I have several locations around my county that I've got to stay on top of!!


i think I accidentally deleted my post about the soil temp but they were up on easter. I found 2 whites that looked like they'd been out a few days before easter. u had any luck?


----------



## DoodleDynamite (Mar 23, 2018)

shaggyxblanton said:


> i think I accidentally deleted my post about the soil temp but they were up on easter. I found 2 whites that looked like they'd been out a few days before easter. u had any luck?


I've found a few blacks around polar and I left a few and checked them a week later and they had only grown a little. The moisture is more than I could ask for but we haven't had enough sunny days to make them jump. It's been cool and moist but need a few sunny days to go with that.


----------



## shaggyxblanton (Mar 24, 2018)

DoodleDynamite said:


> I've found a few blacks around polar and I left a few and checked them a week later and they had only grown a little. The moisture is more than I could ask for but we haven't had enough sunny days to make them jump. It's been cool and moist but need a few sunny days to go with that.


i guess it's just a waitin game at this point


----------



## Shawn8690 (Apr 4, 2018)

shaggyxblanton said:


> jump on here and let me know when yall find em


Found one single yellow today near Del rio.. Still a few days early I think. but finding one tells me we are extreamly close


----------



## DoodleDynamite (Mar 23, 2018)

Found 22 today in Sumner county,tn!!


----------

